# What temp and how long for super tender chuck roast?



## forktender (Oct 31, 2020)

I picked up two prime chuck roasts from Costco yesterday and I want to make shredded beef to use in a Mexican food  casserole for Tuesdays dinner. Can you help me with time and temp for super soft pulled beef?

Thanks a bunch.
Dan


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 31, 2020)

I stop not too far short of that with 132 for 50 hours. I expect a little higher temp (and/or time?) would do it.
I‘ve never gone all the way to pulled texture, and often also have top rounds, so hopefully someone else here will chime in with exactly what you are wanting.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 31, 2020)

Hey Dan, I remember 

 Bearcarver
. Doing a Chuck for pulled beef a while back. Looks like he did his at 165° for 30hr. Here is the link.






						Pulled Beef From SV Chuckies
					

Pulled Beef From SV Chuckies  So I have already made a few Chuckies that ended up like Fine Medium Rare Steaks, so I decided to see what kind of Pulled Beef I could make too. I got two Nice 3 pound Chuck Roasts, Prepped them with Worcestershire Sauce Powder, CBP, Onion Powder & Garlic Powder...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 31, 2020)

If you want pulled / shredded  , use 165 for the temp . I go 30 hours and pull it around there somewhere .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 31, 2020)

Sounds like they have ya covered...also gonna be tasty!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2020)

forktender said:


> I picked up two prime chuck roasts from Costco yesterday and I want to make shredded beef to use in a Mexican food  casserole for Tuesdays dinner. Can you help me with time and temp for super soft pulled beef?
> 
> Thanks a bunch.
> Dan




Yup, like mentioned above, My experiments have come up with the best of each:
Sous Vide Pulled Beef from Chuckies =   30 Hours @  165°.

And Sous Vide a Chucky into a Perfect Prime-Rib-like Roast. =.  48 Hours @ 131°.

Bear


----------



## forktender (Oct 31, 2020)

Sweet thank you guys. I made one several months ago but couldn't remember what I did to it.
It was 165* for 30+ hours.  I'm sitting in the duck blind right now watching the empty sky's, not many birds around. So I'll get it going this afternoon when I get home.
Thanks again, I knew you guys would have my back.

Dan


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 31, 2020)

Any help ?  Good luck. . .


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2020)

Let us know how it turns out. I have used Bears methods & they are usually right on. He does a lot of experimenting & research on his step by steps & it takes the guess work out. If it doesn’t come out like you want it too, then you can simply adjust the time & temp to your taste. Good luck!
Al


----------



## Inscrutable (Nov 1, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Let us know how it turns out. I have used Bears methods & they are usually right on. He does a lot of experimenting & research on his step by steps & it takes the guess work out. If it doesn’t come out like you want it too, then you can simply adjust the time & temp to your taste. Good luck!
> Al


Agreed. There will always be some variation, as we all know no two cuts will behave exactly the same ... but the long long times should narrow the magnitude of the potential variability


----------



## forktender (Nov 12, 2020)

I ended up doing two 1 seasoned with a taco type seasoning and the 2nd with white pepper, garlic and a little Montreal steak seasoning.
I cooked them at 168* for real close to 40 hours. No pic's sorry, but they shredded perfectly and were super moist and melt in your mouth tender. The one seasoned with taco seasoning I shredded and used I in an enchilada casserole. The second was frozen for a week than used in a beef stew type of deal with carrots, onions, baby red potatoes, celery, pea's and mushrooms smothered in a beefy gravy served over sourdough biscuits, they both turned out super delicious.
Sorry about the no pictures thing I was kinda in a funk my back was killing me the past few weeks.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds like they both turned out really good! No pics...well I  can imagine! Lol

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2020)

forktender said:


> I ended up doing two 1 seasoned with a taco type seasoning and the 2nd with white pepper, garlic and a little Montreal steak seasoning.
> I cooked them at 168* for real close to 40 hours. No pic's sorry, but they shredded perfectly and were super moist and melt in your mouth tender. The one seasoned with taco seasoning I shredded and used I in an enchilada casserole. The second was frozen for a week than used in a beef stew type of deal with carrots, onions, baby red potatoes, celery, pea's and mushrooms smothered in a beefy gravy served over sourdough biscuits, they both turned out super delicious.
> Sorry about the no pictures thing I was kinda in a funk my back was killing me the past few weeks.




Sounds Great !!
Sorry about the Back!!
I know what that can be like!!!
That tasty Beef should make you feel just a little bit better.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Nov 12, 2020)

forktender
 you ever smoke and pull a chuckie?  IMO the only way to do them for mexican.  I smoke to 200F one day and then later cube and throw in a crock with mexican seasoning and a bit of water.  Maybe not quite as tender as SVing but still "fortender"


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2020)

Here's an example of "Smoked Pulled Beef Chucky", and what you can do with it:
Smoked Pulled Beef Chucky
Hot Smoked Beef Sammy with Gravy

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Nov 12, 2020)

John, I had never heard of smoked chuckies before and it sounded like the weirdest thing to me but after seeing your posts I decided to go ahead and try it and glad I did!

I smoke something like a 5-6 lb'er and halve it.  Half gets vac sealed and frozen and will get made in the middle of winter when we are craving it.


----------



## forktender (Nov 13, 2020)

zwiller said:


> forktender
> you ever smoke and pull a chuckie?  IMO the only way to do them for mexican.  I smoke to 200F one day and then later cube and throw in a crock with mexican seasoning and a bit of water.  Maybe not quite as tender as SVing but still "fortender"


We smoke them more than I do them any other way here, and they are great in street taco's, tamales and enchilada's. The prime Chuckie's from Costco are excellent no matter how I cook them they are awesome.
This last batch I wanted the meat to be super fall apart soft and it worked out for a change. LOL


----------



## forktender (Nov 13, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds Great !!
> Sorry about the Back!!
> I know what that can be like!!!
> That tasty Beef should make you feel just a little bit better.
> ...


I'm going in for some injections this Friday and as much as I hate large needles I can't wait.


----------

